# Dove reperire maggiori informazioni sulle flag use???

## dorian-gray84

La mia domanda è semplice oltre che su gentoo.org, gentoo-wiki.com e su gentoo-portage.com dove posso reperire informazioni più esaurienti sulle flag use??

Nel senso che in questi 3 siti esiste una sì una spiegazione delle flag ma di solito o è limitata a poche parole oppure trattano solo le flag globali.

Fino ad adesso sono andato avanti tenendo le flag use minime ma volevo cominciare a provare a ricompilare qualche pacchetto personalizzandolo secondo le mie esigenze

Quindi cercavo una sorta di guida che spiegasse anche ad un nubbio per ogni flag ad esempio a cosa serve e cosa veramente cambia se la si inserisce oppure no. Invece mi sembra che la loro funzione venga purtroppo spiegata più per personae che a cosa servono lo sanno già solo guardando il nome della flag...

Fino ad ora questa è l'unica pecca che posso imputare a gentoo, per il resto, visto da me niubbio, tutto è fantastico e finora non ho mai avuto problemi, anzi ce ne sono stati ma non sono mai durati più di qualche giorno grazie alle tonnellate di informazioni che si possono trovare

Ringrazio già tutti in anticipo per l'aiuto

----------

## xorigin

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-157851-highlight-flag+discription+description.html

dai un'occhiata qua

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

solitamente le 2 righe che mi da

```
euse -i USE
```

mi bastano

----------

## lavish

 *dorian-gray84 wrote:*   

> Quindi cercavo una sorta di guida che spiegasse anche ad un nubbio per ogni flag ad esempio a cosa serve e cosa veramente cambia se la si inserisce oppure no.

 

Varia da programma a programma come ben sai. I cambiamenti nello specifico però, li puoi quantificare solo andando a leggere direttamente l'ebuild, confrontandolo in caso con il README dell'applicazione... sul mio server faccio così, su un sistema desktop, non è che mi interessi molto dopotutto  :Wink: 

Ciau!

----------

## lordalbert

Ciao. Per caso esiste una lista con la descrizione delle varie Flag Use? Per esempio, non ho capito che è "kdeenablefinal"

----------

## skypjack

http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml

Un secondo, con MasterGoogle!

[EDIT]: aggiungi il tag risolto.

----------

## Ic3M4n

io solitamente faccio 

```
cat /usr/portage/profile/use.* | grep UseCheMiServeSapereCosaE'
```

probabilmente ci sono altri modi...

anche qui se ne è parlato: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-365022-highlight-spiegazione+flag.html

----------

## skypjack

Anche, non ci avevo pensato ...

----------

## dario.turchi

io uso un programma che si chiama "ufed" ... ti dà l'elenco, la descrizione e permette anche la loro abilitazione

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da lordalbert con questo.

Grazie ad Ic3M4n per la segnalazione  :Smile: 

----------

## lobotomia

io solitamente per le cose un attimino più ostiche do un'occhiata a http://gentoo-portage.com/

----------

## djinnZ

 *dario.turchi wrote:*   

> io uso un programma che si chiama "ufed" ... ti dà l'elenco, la descrizione e permette anche la loro abilitazione

 

ma non ti crea problemi con utf8? Per questo sono passato a profuse; ovviamente hanno un senso gestendo le use tutte in make.conf e le eccezioni in package.use (usando più che altro il -) IMHO.

----------

